# Question re: Bottle Feeding a Kid-am I doing it wrong?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

My Kid--Mojo is 7 weeks now. He has always been a bottle fed baby and when he drinks his bottle he gets foamy around this mouth area--this seems normal enough due to the sucking. 

But the thing that bothers me is after he finishes a bottle he hacks a little (for about a min or so--off and on) you can hear liquid that is caught somewhere in his throat. He eventually clears it and he is fine then. 

My husband says he coughs because of all the foam. This makes sense but I worry--do you think I am feeding him to fast? He can down 20 ounces in about 1 minute. We use a black nipple (one that would fit over your index finger)-does this sound like the right kind? I always make sure he is looking up when he drinks the bottles so he can swallow properly. 

Mostly I worry about him aspirating some of the milk and this causing pneumonia. Is this possible?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> Mostly I worry about him aspirating some of the milk and this causing pneumonia. Is this possible?


Yes it is possible. Foamy at the mouth; have you checked his pallet?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

no I have not thought of that--what would I be looking for? :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the hole real big ?

getting a foamy mouth is normal.....

Also... maybe make the kid take breaks.... like hold the bottle downward periodically ...so no milk can go in his mouth....so he is forced to stop.......to make him breath better....instead of going so fast.. 

have the kid in a natural position... as if he where nursing from mom... hold the bottle kinda low....sit in a chair.... so the kid gets the proper position... just like moms teat level...... so he will drop his head into that position.... hope it helps :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine foam like this -- totally normal

as long as the coughing doesnt persist to long then I wouldnt worry about it.

Also try giving him breaks - make him take breaks. THis way he has time to swallow 

(looks like Pam and I posted at the same time)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> (looks like Pam and I posted at the same time)


 Great minds you know.... :thumb: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ok we will take breaks--I will also check his palate too (I never thought of that) I read about a cleft palate on-line, not good! But he never dribbles milk-nothing comes out of his nose-he just coughs a bit. But I need to check it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im sure his pallet is fine - but it doesnt hurt to check


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> ok we will take breaks--I will also check his palate too (I never thought of that) I read about a cleft palate on-line, not good! But he never dribbles milk-nothing comes out of his nose-he just coughs a bit. But I need to check it.


He is most likely fine. I guess I pictured foam coming from his nose to around him mouth since you said there was a lot. I tend to be a tad paranoid with some stuff and overreact. DId not want to scare you.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

no that is ok-it very well could have been that, always best to be sure. If it were I would need to know because we just keep getting more attached and he needs to be a breeding buck.

We just got back from the barn (hubby was like...really?...now???) lol and his palate appears very normal. I ran my finger along the roof of his mouth and I looked in and then looked good with a flash light. 

Whew-I can now sleep :greengrin: thank goodness and that was a good bit of advice freedomstar-what if it would have been??? Yikes!

But when he drinks--not tons of foam, it just gets foamy around the sides of his mouth where up against the nipple. :greengrin: so most likely he is gulping too fast. Tomorrow we will go slower and see if that helps.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad he is fine! Sorry for the scare! Tell hubby it was all a crazy goat lady. :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I just wanted to thank you guys sooo much! The knowledge on this board this just amazing!! 

I just make sure Mojo takes breaks and he is not coughing anymore! I began yesterday morning and went through the day to be sure the problem was "fixed" before posting. But it went perfectly and this morning was another non-coughing feeding. 

Even though this was such an easy fix--I had wracked my brain trying to determine what I should do. For newbies (like me) the simplicity of a situation can escape us and we can continue to do the wrong thing. I had been feeding him thinking that if I interrupted Mojo while he was drinking his bottle, he may not take it again to finish it. So I was letting him gulp the entire bottle! But once I knew what/how I "should" give him the bottle (and that it was ok to give him breaks) it was perfect!! 

So-thank you!!!!!

:stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: :clap: Glad it is all good and he is eating more slowly.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Can we see a pic of this spoiled little guy?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Can we see a pic of this spoiled little guy?


oh well my...... :greengrin: I am delighted someone actually asked! LOL!! I have pic's of him all over this board (sometimes I think the others may roll there eyes--lol!!) I am just so doggone proud of him 

Look up the post "mojo is moving on up" and you will see lots :thumb:

Wednesday is is 2 month b-day and I am planning a few new pictures of him-he has grown soooo much!

btw-thank you so much for asking :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------

